
Ask HN: Help me give away 2.5k kids play animal costumes - Man_On_the_Moon
Hi HN,<p>I have an interesting problem for you guys. One that has been much harder than I expected it to be. I got into manufacturing kids clothing and was much too ambitious with my factory orders. In short, I have about 2.5K costumes that I need to sell or give away by February (before Amazon’s long term storage fees kick in). Ideally I want to recoup some of my investment so I can this side project going (I now have time to devote to it) but happy to give them away to a good cause.<p>I thought about donating them because they are high-quality and could keep a lot of kids warm (and kids love them) but I’m looking at 50 50lb boxes for 2,500 costumes. I can’t scalably ship this many to myself and deal with them. Further, my local Salvation Army doesn’t want more than 100. Here’s a few of the links. I can have Amazon dispose them for a minimal cost, but this seems like a waste. Any ideas?<p>Clownfish: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;dp&#x2F;B0157XI1GO<p>Wolf: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;dp&#x2F;B0157Y9VDU<p>Bear: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;dp&#x2F;B0157X7W6E<p>Reindeer (had a fulfillment issue, now solved): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;dp&#x2F;B0157WOKKQ<p>Snowman: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;dp&#x2F;B0157WD79G<p>America superhero: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;dp&#x2F;B0157VOJB2<p>Sheep: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;dp&#x2F;B0157YG7K0
======
donclark
I was curious and took a look at the wolf. Price: $19.99 - $49.99 If you are
really trying to get rid of these, pricing could be much lower.

